# Did I buy to small a frame?



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Last fall I bought a 566 with a 53cm frame, or small. All my other bikes have been 54 or 56 but two different dealers sized me to the small frame, I am just under 5'8" with a 32" inseam. I should also note I did ride a 55 cm frame and felt a bit stretched out. As much as I like the bike and enjoy the comfort on long rides I have a concern, my shoe can catch the front wheel. Many times this year I have hit the front wheel with my toe on slow speed turns, it hasn't put me down but has caused some "concerns". This is my fifth road bike in twenty years and I never had this issue before. I know eventually this is going to put my on the pavement.

Is it possible my frame is to small? Maybe the relaxed geometry of the 566? I don't know my crank arm length but it's a standard Ultegra group. Should I use this as an excuse to buy a new frame?


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Cooper, don't use it for an excuse. Toe overlap is fairly common w smaller frames. Check the geometry chart and I think you'll see Look tried to keep the head angle pretty close to the larger sizes. Having a quick handling bike is a good thing and it would be lost with a head angle kicked out to a more relaxed geometry. With just a little bit of thought dedicated to remembering the overlap issue, I believe you'll get used to it in a hurry. Frame size sounds proper for you, now just remember to scoot your foot out of the way to avoid dumping it especially when witnessed by an audience! Have fun and ride safe.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I came back to road bike riding just 2years ago, first with a shop branded carbon framed bike and like you was annoyed by foot overlap that I didn't remember from my youth but soon learned to live with it.

6 months ago I bought a brand new Look 566 small and while the foot overlap is still there it actually less than my other bike so in that sense the 566 has been a big improvement and the steering is slightly slower as well which makes the Look such as nice bike for longer rides.

In a nutshell, enjoy your new ride and live with small amount of time you make sharp turns


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Cooper1960 said:


> Last fall I bought a 566 with a 53cm frame, or small. All my other bikes have been 54 or 56 but two different dealers sized me to the small frame, I am just under 5'8" with a 32" inseam. I should also note I did ride a 55 cm frame and felt a bit stretched out. As much as I like the bike and enjoy the comfort on long rides I have a concern, my shoe can catch the front wheel. Many times this year I have hit the front wheel with my toe on slow speed turns, it hasn't put me down but has caused some "concerns". This is my fifth road bike in twenty years and I never had this issue before. I know eventually this is going to put my on the pavement.
> 
> Is it possible my frame is to small? Maybe the relaxed geometry of the 566? I don't know my crank arm length but it's a standard Ultegra group. Should I use this as an excuse to buy a new frame?


Can you let me know the effective top top tube length in CM. I am the same height as you, and I can ride 54.5 or 56 effective TT length. I currently ride 56 cm. Some people feel that the size is a bit bigger, but I feel OK on it.

Thanks.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

The frame is in the correct size ballpark for your built in general. I'm 5ft9", with a 33" inseam and I rode a 'M' when I had my 585 and 595. 

Overlap is normal. In fact, its probably the reason why your bike rides the way it does.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree w others - toe overlap is normal. I ride a small KG481sl (51cm) and a small 695 (51cm) and on both bikes my foot will hit the front tire. I've had the 481sl since 2005 and I've just gotten used to it - doesn't affect my riding at all.

Joe


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

zakyma said:


> Can you let me know the effective top top tube length in CM. I am the same height as you, and I can ride 54.5 or 56 effective TT length. I currently ride 56 cm. Some people feel that the size is a bit bigger, but I feel OK on it.
> 
> Thanks.


 Zakyma I'm not sure I would even know how to measure the effective top tube length! If I remember correctly Look has pretty good dimensional info on their web site for each frame, maybe start there.

As for the toe overlap....I never notice it while on the road riding and I have just over 2000 miles for the year. It's always during those slow speed turns in a parking lot or driveway that I catch the tire, I guess I just need to stay conscious of it and be careful.

Thanks all


----------

